# where i can find car lift from deira to jebel ali



## Mahmoud1 (Oct 4, 2010)

hey guys

anyone can help to find car lift from deira to jebel ali?

thanks


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Our dear Dubai metro has invested billions of dirham to built up a metro in order to commute from Deira to Jebal Ali.... 

What time do you want to travel... odd timing...
try dubizzle dot com


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Try http://www.carshareme.com/


----------



## Mahmoud1 (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks guys


----------

